# Going to install TP-Link DECO MESH



## capecodtuc (Nov 30, 2009)

With the tremendous help of this forum a few years ago, I installed a MoCA system for my Bolt. One line of the cable enters the house in the office where I had an older Surfboard modem, and an airport Extreme router, along with our computers (2). We have an Actiontec 2.0 adapter connected, so that the Tivo Bolt in our TV room (down the hall) gets the input. We also have a Tivo Mini in our bedroom (using WiFi from the bolt), at the other end of the house. The wifi at that end of the house is weak, but the mini usually works, but streaming from the Bolt to an iPad in that room often stalls out. Because of this weak wifi, and because the older modem limited the broadband speed (from Comcast), we purchased a new modem/router (Surfboard SVG2482AC). This gives us very fast download speed (often between 400 and 550 MBPS) for our computers. However, this does not reach very far to the other side of the house. I haven't found an extender that works well for it. Because the Tivo was working well, I never changed the MoCA over to the new router portion of the modem. (The double NAT hasn't seemed to create a problem.). (Something that most likely contributes to the wifi coverage is that the office and 1 other adjacent bedroom were added on to the house, so the wall between these rooms and the rest of the house was once an exterior wall. We also have a long house and the office is at one end.)

I have decided that I would like better wifi throughout the house, so I just purchased a TP-Link DECO M9+ AC2200 MESH system to use for wifi. I have read in a few discussions here that some people keep their wifi separate from the MoCA system for their Tivos, which is fine with me, if that makes the Tivo more reliable, as has been suggested. I first would then connect the Actiontec adapter to one of the ports on the new modem/router (in the same configuration that I have now with the old modem); hopefully that will work easily. But in looking at the setup of the MESH system, and then reading some posts here, it looks like the DECO of the MESH system is just a MoCA system with a different name. Will there be a conflict in using the cable lines in the house for both the MoCA and for the MESH wifi? If that isn't going to work, or if it will create all kinds of difficulties, I would rather return the MESH system now and get another system. Otherwise, if it will work, I'll go ahead and come back here if (or when ) I have any difficulties.

Thank you for any help, comments, suggestions and advice.


----------

